# Help-Two way radio static



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

We bought a couple of Midland two way radios for use here on the farm and they work great for what we need them for except one of the radios has constant static and frankly it is annoying to listen to. Why does it have this static and how do I get rid of it. Thanks, Kat


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

First thing I would do is replace the batteries. 

Second I would check the antenna connection. (likely on the inside of the radio) 

Third I would toss them, and use a cell phone.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Do the radios have a "slider" volume control? They are notorious for getting dirty and causing problems. Even the cheaper round controls (potentiometer) can and do get dirty. A can of DE-OXIT works very well. If you have any electronics that you prep with, this is a good prep item. The can is fairly expensive, but works well.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=bB9aT-K1Lqf9sQK4kc3bDQ&ved=0CGwQ8gIwAw

SC


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Perhaps the squelch knob needs to be adjusted slightly more on the radio having the static.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

The batteries are new (or at least I think they are since they came with the radios). I think the antenna connection is on the inside of the radio. There are only buttons with up and down arrows for volume adjustment, but I will add the de-oxit to my list of items to have on hand. And lastly there is no squelch knob on these. They weren't expensive radios and didn't have a whole lot of features since we just needed them for here on the farm so that if I was outside and needed someone in the house then I could get someone. I just can't stand the static. Blessings, Kat


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Is there static when someone is talking from another radio or only when listening? Sound s like one of the radio has tone squelch turned on and the other one doesnt have it on.


----------



## Coloneldad5 (Dec 6, 2011)

Static can be a "normal" occurrence of general interference. There can be several things that cause or increase it. Cheap radios will be more likely to have issues with static. Paying a bit more for a quality radio will decrease it as they generally are set up to screen out more interference. Higher quality radios also tend to have a "squelch" which allows you to screen out the interference, but this also will cut out some of the weaker radio signals. 

Other issues that may add to static would be other communications systems in the area or power lines. If you have some big power lines near by, communications towers (county, police, cell, etc.) they can have some 'bleed over' and thus cause static or interference with cheaper radios.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. I think I will take these radios back and purchase a higher quality. Blessings, Kat


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> Perhaps the squelch knob needs to be adjusted slightly more on the radio having the static.


^^^^This!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Since were talking two way hand held radio and FM modulation, The odds of the noise being static is going to be rare. What is being heard is just and open squelch background noise... Cheap radio are not more prone to static than higher cost radio.... As for a squelch, You will find FEW handheld FM radio's outside the ham bands have any squelch knobs.. Most rely on PL/CTCSS/tone squelch/guardtone or inappropriately name (privacy tone).

While static from power lines is common, on FM its extremely rare. hearing police, cell,etc) is very unlikley going to be the issue described since both of those would be occasional transmissions not continual.

This issue has nothing to do with a cheap radio. Either the radio is broken or the user needs to learn how to program the ctcss. It has nothing to do with cheap vs expensive radio...


----------

